# Bubbles coming from substrate and plant roots



## AQUA_OBSESSION (Feb 4, 2006)

I am new to live plants and I think I need to start pressurized CO2. I have a 92Gal Corner tank with close to 400 Watts of lighting. My plants are doing okay at best. PH is about 7.5 or so, KH is 3, GH is 4.

I notice quite often that air bubbles come up from the substate and plant roots. Is this normal or does this mean something I should know?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

AQUA OBSESSION first of all WELCOME.

It will help if I know for how long your aquarium was setup ?
If your aquarium is old then the bubbbles are most likely H2S or any other "anaerobic" gasses.This gas is eliminated when to much organic matter acumulates in the substrate (that's the short story) .This bubbles show that you substrate has gone "anaerobical". if you have a lot of bubbles , you should change the substrate.

If you just set up the aquarium then the bubles are air traped in the substrate when you poured water.

We want to find more about your unique setup so please tell us


----------



## AQUA_OBSESSION (Feb 4, 2006)

Thank you for the great welcome.

My tank has been set up for about 4 months or so. I am using a small fine red gravel. When I set up the tank I put in a layer of SUBSTRATE GOLD (Latterite) below the gravel. I was told to put paper towels between the latterite and gravel to prevent it from seeping through the gravel whenever I added water, etc. In retrospec I would not have done that but that is what I was told to do. I think the paper towel is starting to rot? I am not sure, it is black whenever I acidently run into some.
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I would assume that the paper towel(s) is part of the problem. Try to remove as much of it as you can. Also your gravel may be too fine, if so the substrate can become compacted causing the bubbles. The gravel should be at least 2-3mm in size.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to APC!

Your main problem is not the bubbles. It's the fact that you have 400 watts of light over a 92g with no CO2 injection.

I assume this is a planted tank. If so, your plants are starving for carbon with that much light over the tank. Until you get some CO2 going, try to find a way to lower the wattage to no more than 180w. 150 would be even better.


----------



## AQUA_OBSESSION (Feb 4, 2006)

I think your right. I just need to invest the money into a pressurized CO2 system. I have been looking into it for a while now, maybe it is time to take the plunge. Any tips on where to get a decent unit at a fair price?


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

Not all gases released from a substrate are H2S. If there is significant H2S being generated and released, it is perhps the easist gas to detect by smell.

Nitrogen, CO2, and methane are equally possible. Most gases other than N2 generated in the substrate are taken up at higher levels by other bacteria and never seen by the hobbyist, but the blocking layer of paper towel may be interfering with normal diffusion.


----------

